# Adds



## Apex Predator (Dec 29, 2016)

The pop-up, and other banner advertising is making this bulletin board much less friendly.  Is there a way around this mess?


----------



## JustUs4All (Dec 29, 2016)

Firefox and AdBlock plus does it for me.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (Dec 29, 2016)

nothings free


----------



## Jake Allen (Dec 29, 2016)

JustUs4All said:


> Firefox and AdBlock plus does it for me.



This
Adblock on my IPhone


----------



## 2wheelfoster (Dec 29, 2016)

Jake Allen said:


> This
> Adblock on my IPhone


 This is also available for Safari on a Mac for free. Seems to work for me


----------



## RPM (Dec 29, 2016)

JustUs4All said:


> Firefox and AdBlock plus does it for me.


Thanks.  Just installed AdBlock plus on my computer.


----------



## Clipper (Dec 29, 2016)

JustUs4All said:


> Firefox and AdBlock plus does it for me.



Does blocking ads speed up load times for webpages?  My system is slow to start with so I need all the help I can get.


----------

